# No encuentro un solo caso de uso donde tener oro físico sea de utilidad en un madmax



## gorgas (11 Abr 2022)

Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:


Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
Guerra mundial
Colapso social
Crashoil/ colapso energético sin transición ordenada.

No veo que utilidad tiene pasar de un sistema fiduciario basado en papelitos de colores a un sistema de acaparamiento de chapitas que tiene cero valor energético real.

La mayoría de los foreros hablan de oro en un escenario "pseudomadmax" donde el colapso es claro pero aun queda cierto orden social y gubernamental, algo así como la clásica peli de Mad Max 1. A partir de ahí, se presupone una supuesta mejora y nuevo orden donde los que han conservado sus ahorros en forma de oro pueden estar mejor posicionados en el mundo futuro.

Me parece un acto de fe que ante un madmax las cosas vayan a pasar de esa manera

Creo que los que tenéis oro realmente lo usáis de valor refugio pero no os creéis que el sistema vaya a colapsar por un largo periodo de tiempo.


----------



## Okjito (11 Abr 2022)

El valor del oro radica en su aceptación social al cumplir una serie de requisitos básicos para ello. Uno de los principales es el propio hecho de ser reconocido por todo el mundo como tal.

En alguna isla del pacífico las conchas de cierto molusco se consideraban valiosas hasta el punto de matar por ellas o poder comprar alimento por ellas. 
En la Edad Media, en tiempos de guerra, violaban a tus hijas y se llevaban tu oro. Y eso no cambiará en una hipotético Mad Max...a la gente le gusta follar con mujeres y las cosas que brillan (el oro no brilla perse...pero me entiendes)


----------



## tovarovsky (11 Abr 2022)

No es mas que un identificador de gilipollas crédulos en lo irreal que acabarán igualmente torturados, robados y fenecidos. El horo no vale nada si no tienes recursos para protegerlo de otros que también lo quieren.


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...



Pues fenomenal. No compres ni un gramo de oro y que te vaya estupendamente.


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...



Nada.... tú a lo tuyo....billetes o bitcoin... todo arreglado


----------



## mol (11 Abr 2022)

El oro como tal no tiene valor intrinseco. Ante un mad max, el agua o cualquier comestible, es mas valioso que el oro.

Los que te digan que con oro vas a poder usarlo para, en caso de mad max, canjearlo por comida u otras mierdas, es que no tienen ni idea.

Una cosa es el valor que le ha dado la humanidad al oro mientras se evolucionaba y se creaban las civilizaciones, y porque habia que establecer de alguna manera el pago de servicios sin que todo fuera trueque, porque llego un punto que era muy dificil realizar trueques, y que mejor que usar un metal raro y llamativo para usarlo como moneda de cambio.

Pero otra cosa es una catastrofe mundial; ahi el oro no vale una mierda.


----------



## gorgas (11 Abr 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> El valor del oro radica en su aceptación social al cumplir una serie de requisitos básicos para ello. Uno de los principales es el propio hecho de ser reconocido por todo el mundo como tal.
> 
> En alguna isla del pacífico las conchas de cierto molusco se consideraban valiosas hasta el punto de matar por ellas o poder comprar alimento por ellas.
> En la Edad Media, en tiempos de guerra, violaban a tus hijas y se llevaban tu oro. Y eso no cambiará en una hipotético Mad Max...a la gente le gusta follar con mujeres y las cosas que brillan (el oro no brilla perse...pero me entiendes)



Acto de fe, estupendo. En la edad media se llevaban tu oro porque podías intercambiarlo por caballos. 

En un MADMAX (tema de este hilo) se llevarían antes la gasolina que el oro. 

No veo la utilidad del oro en el madmax


----------



## gorgas (11 Abr 2022)

CRISIS TOTAL dijo:


> Nada.... tú a lo tuyo....billetes o bitcoin... todo arreglado



No he dicho que no tenga oro.

Solo dudo de su utilidad en el madmax, una situación que de momento no tiene nada que ver con la actual....


----------



## gorgas (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pues fenomenal. No compres ni un gramo de oro y que te vaya estupendamente.



En el madmax lo que tendría que hacer según vosotros es robarlo porque no podré comprarlo. Aunque no sé para qué.


----------



## coleccionador (11 Abr 2022)

Pues imagínate la plata, si tienes que cargar con ella..............................


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> En el madmax lo que tendría que hacer según vosotros es robarlo porque no podré comprarlo. Aunque no sé para qué.



Yo solamente he dicho que me parece fenomenal tu opinión y que no compres oro. Ese “según vosotros” no va conmigo. 

Lo que sí te anticipo es que no vas a poderle robar ni un gramo de oro, ese material tan inútil, a nadie. A organismos oficiales porque lo guardan en bunkers defendidos hasta los dientes. A los particulares que lo poseen, porque los aficionados al oro lo son también a otros metales pesados, no sé si me entiendes. Y estoy seguro que tú ni al uno ni a los otros. Te repito: que te vaya estupendamente.


----------



## mol (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Yo solamente he dicho que me parece fenomenal tu opinión y que no compres oro. Ese “según vosotros” no va conmigo.
> 
> Lo que sí te anticipo es que no vas a poderle robar ni un gramo de oro, ese material tan inútil, a nadie. A organismos oficiales porque lo guardan en bunkers defendidos hasta los dientes. A los particulares que lo poseen, porque los aficionados al oro lo son también a otros metales pesados, no sé si me entiendes. Y estoy seguro que tú ni al uno ni a los otros. *Te repito: que te vaya estupendamente.*



Es preocupante la soberbia que rezuma este mensaje. El OP solo trata de abrir un debate acerca de si el oro es realmente valido ante un madmax, o lo que es lo mismo, una situacion realmente jodida (como en la pelicula Mad Max).


----------



## gorgas (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Yo solamente he dicho que me parece fenomenal tu opinión y que no compres oro. Ese “según vosotros” no va conmigo.
> 
> Lo que sí te anticipo es que no vas a poderle robar ni un gramo de oro, ese material tan inútil, a nadie. A organismos oficiales porque lo guardan en bunkers defendidos hasta los dientes. A los particulares que lo poseen, porque los aficionados al oro lo son también a otros metales pesados, no sé si me entiendes. Y estoy seguro que tú ni al uno ni a los otros. Te repito: que te vaya estupendamente.



Gracias por los buenos deseos. Igualmente te deseo que te vaya bien.

Nada de lo que dices aplica a un escenario de madmax. Repito, tema con el que abierto este hilo. Mi tesis es que el oro no sirve de nada ante un Madmax.

No hay nada más prosistema que el oro, la prueba está en lo que está haciendo Putin ahora mismo. Yo no estaría tan seguro de cómo tener algo tan pro sistema como el oro me va a servir para evitar perder poder adquisitivo. 

En mi opinión el oro es útil como valor refugio en un sistema que mantiene el statu quo. En ese sentido solo es ligeramente más seguro que los papelitos de colores. Pero eso es otro debate...


----------



## h2o ras (11 Abr 2022)

En caso de conflicto mayor si algo tiene valor, eso sera oro y materias primas, 
amen de casa propia, tierras de cultivo ganado, agua etc,etc...


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

mol dijo:


> Es preocupante la soberbia que rezuma este mensaje. El OP solo trata de abrir un debate acerca de si el oro es realmente valido ante un madmax, o lo que es lo mismo, una situacion realmente jodida (como en la pelicula Mad Max).



Huy sí, mucha soberbia, sí. Espero que le sea de mucha más utilidad un flanders como tú, que se la coge con papel de fumar, y no un soberbio como yo que lleva avisando en este foro, junto con otros foreros (en el subforo correspondiente y en los hilos del oro) del escenario que viene (y ya se está materializando) desde antes de que te registrases. Porque lo de ponerse a leer en el foro como que no, ¿verdad?

Y ahora, en vuestra maravillosa humildad, seguid diciendo gilipolleces de Mad Max al estilo de la película, y no del verdadero escenario que viene, que los soberbios rezumantes os volveremos a decir: que os vaya bien, bonitos.


----------



## Beto (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Acto de fe, estupendo. En la edad media se llevaban tu oro porque podías intercambiarlo por caballos.
> 
> En un MADMAX (tema de este hilo) se llevarían antes la gasolina que el oro.
> 
> No veo la utilidad del oro en el madmax



Seguramente no la tenga. También depende a qué llamemos madmax. 
Madmax venezolano? El de la peli? El de Alemania cuando quemaban billetes?


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Gracias por los buenos deseos. Igualmente te deseo que te vaya bien.
> 
> Nada de lo que dices aplica a un escenario de madmax. Repito, tema con el que abierto este hilo. Mi tesis es que el oro no sirve de nada ante un Madmax.
> 
> ...



Pues estupendo. Como ya te he dicho, no compres ni un gramo de oro. Dos veces que te aplaudo y te refuerzo tu propio mensaje. No tengo más que decirte. (Lo que resalto en negrita de tu propio mensaje no es para ti, sino para los ojos de otros foreros como @Spielzeug , que antes o después se dejarán caer por aquí, para que flipen un poquito con el nivelazo del foro).


----------



## Zasputin (11 Abr 2022)

En caso de Madmax tener oro será igual de estupendo que ser hoy un pais con recursos naturales y sin recursos para defenderlos, es decir, un imán para gente sin escrupulos


----------



## Lego. (11 Abr 2022)

1. Define mad max.

Si es como en la películas postnucleares, pues vale. Pero nadie espera eso. La mayoría entendemos por "mad max" a una ruptura brusca del statu quo financiero y económico. A la argentina o a la griega. Corralitos, funcis despedidos y las calles tomadas por miles de afectados. Ni tanto.


2. El oro no es para ese trance. Lo que procede durante las revueltas es agazaparse. El oro es para DESPUÉS del trance. Cuando las cosas vuelven a estabilizarse (todos más pobres, pero se acaban las revueltas) has conservado buena parte de tu poder adquisitivo.

3 El oro tiene sentido incluso si no hay ninguna clase de madmax, simplemente porque resiste la inflación sin que tengas que hacer nada y sin riesgo de contraparte.


Es sencillo.

Edit: La únca posibilidad de que el oro no conserve poder adquisitivo es que súbitamente deje de ser usado como reserva por los Bancos Centrales de todo el mundo (la tendencia es la opuesta) y empiecen a regalarlo a precios por debajo de su coste de extracción. Ese es su límite inferior de precio, el coste energético para su minería y refinado. Por eso es salvaguarda contra la inflación en cualquier caso. Sobre todo si la inflación es por aumento de costes energéticos.


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Seguramente no la tenga. También depende a qué llamemos madmax.
> Madmax venezolano? El de la peli? El de Alemania cuando quemaban billetes?



MadMax en la cúpula del trueno, onvre, con la Tina Turner y el Mel Gibson, y todos montados en coches y motos raros haciendo carreras por desiertos de cerca de Jellywood, pero qué preguntas haces. Todos con gasolina, que no se sabe muy bien de dónde sale, pero sin armas, salvo una recortada con un cartucho. Todo con una lógica acojonante (y ese es el escenario que tienen los cojones de plantearnos). Ya tienes ganas de andar respondiendo a borricos que se ponen a opinar sin haberse molestado ni en leer ni en pensar qué es el dinero, y por eso siempre acaban confundiendo el valor con el precio, y el dinero con las cosas que puede comprar. Caso perdido…


----------



## ELOS (11 Abr 2022)

los metaleros de última hora, han comprado sobre todo en proteger parte de su patrimonio y más de uno apuesta con ello a que todo se puede ir a la mierda


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (11 Abr 2022)

LO PRIMERO QUE SE ME OCURRE ES UTILIZARLO PARA PROVOCAR CONTUSIONES


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (11 Abr 2022)

h2o ras dijo:


> En caso de conflicto mayor si algo tiene valor, eso sera oro y materias primas,
> amen de casa propia, tierras de cultivo ganado, agua etc,etc...



+ ARMAS PARA APROPIARSE DE LO VALIOSO O DEFENDERLO, SEGÚN SEA EL CASO...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (11 Abr 2022)

En el mad max el horoooo sirve para hacerte un diente nuevo si se te cae uno.

En el primer mes de mad max, el 99,9% de los urbanitas , están confinados en casa , sin electricidad ni agua corriente, solo un 1% no se creyó lo que dijo la televisión y se fue a su pueblo con su familia voxera escopetera.
El ejercito no les deja salir, al primer soldado le das un cacho de tu horo , pero todas las carreteras están cortadas y no tienes horo para todos, un 1% logra llegar a un pueblo .


La tele dice que no pasa nada , que el gobierno está trabajando en ello y en 15 días veréis como todo se soluciona. 



Los de los pueblos , empezamos a repartir nuestras armas entre los vecinos que no tienen , un 1% de urbanitas llegan como zombis de las ciudades a robarnos o intentar cambiar su mierda de horo por la última cosecha de patatas , lo único que le queda a los vecinos para pasar los 3 meses que quedan para volver a recoger los preciados tuberculos .


Ahí tiro otra realidad alternativa 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gorgas (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> MadMax en la cúpula del trueno, onvre, con la Tina Turner y el Mel Gibson, y todos montados en coches y motos raros haciendo carreras por desiertos de cerca de Jellywood, pero qué preguntas haces. Todos con gasolina, que no se sabe muy bien de dónde sale, pero sin armas, salvo una recortada con un cartucho. Todo con una lógica acojonante (y ese es el escenario que tienen los cojones de plantearnos). Ya tienes ganas de andar respondiendo a borricos que se ponen a opinar sin haberse molestado ni en leer ni en pensar qué es el dinero, y por eso siempre acaban confundiendo el valor con el precio, y el dinero con las cosas que puede comprar. Caso perdido…



Para andar sin ganas de iluminarnos con tu conocimiento ya llevas 5 mensajes en este hilo de subnormales, bien los podrías haber empleado en otro hilo o en enseñarnos tus múltiples conocimientos


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Para andar sin ganas de iluminarnos con tu conocimiento ya llevas 5 mensajes en este hilo de subnormales, bien los podrías haber empleado en otro hilo o en enseñarnos tus múltiples conocimientos



Confírmame que me vas a leer sin prejuicios y te explico cómo va la cosa. Y no digo que no tenga ganas de iluminaros, sino que en general (no sé en tu caso) no hay manera…


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...





mol dijo:


> El oro como tal no tiene valor intrinseco. Ante un mad max, el agua o cualquier comestible, es mas valioso que el oro.
> 
> Los que te digan que con oro vas a poder usarlo para, en caso de mad max, canjearlo por comida u otras mierdas, es que no tienen ni idea.
> 
> ...



Ya os libro yo de vuestros horos:









Cambio LATUNES por CRÚGUERRANCS de esos


Que man hablao mú bien de ellos. Ratio 1:1, con entrega en mano en El Hierro, preferiblemente. Abstenerse pomperos @romanillo




www.burbuja.info


----------



## mol (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Huy sí, mucha soberbia, sí. Espero que le sea de mucha más utilidad un flanders como tú, que se la coge con papel de fumar, y no un soberbio como yo que lleva avisando en este foro, junto con otros foreros (en el subforo correspondiente y en los hilos del oro) del escenario que viene (y ya se está materializando) desde antes de que te registrases. Porque lo de ponerse a leer en el foro como que no, ¿verdad?
> 
> Y ahora, en vuestra maravillosa humildad, seguid diciendo gilipolleces de Mad Max al estilo de la película, y no del verdadero escenario que viene, que los soberbios rezumantes os volveremos a decir: que os vaya bien, bonitos.



Lo dicho, el sobrado del foro, que ha venido a hablar de su libro.


----------



## fran69 (11 Abr 2022)

Pues quédate con tus papelitos y si te ves apretado silba, que te socorremos...


----------



## Rocker (11 Abr 2022)

mol dijo:


> El oro como tal no tiene valor intrinseco. Ante un mad max, el agua o cualquier comestible, es mas valioso que el oro.
> 
> Los que te digan que con oro vas a poder usarlo para, en caso de mad max, canjearlo por comida u otras mierdas, es que no tienen ni idea.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Iba a escribir algo similar. 
Básicamente los ricos pueden comprar todo el oro que quieran, porque si tienen un coche de 200.000 euros lógicamente tienen para unos cuantos lingotes.

Lo único que sirve en un colapso absoluto es lo básico de supervivencia, comida, agua y refugio, nada más ni siquiera combustible para moverte.

Los ricos pueden vivir en sus ranchos con su mega mansión de 10 habitaciones su piscina y sus hectáreas de terreno cultivable, y su casa para el servicio porque ellos no se van a poner a encagarse de la huerta, ellos no tienen problema, también pueden pagar a su escolta y las cámaras de seguridad, pueden encerrarse ahí lo que haga falta, tienen de todo ahí. Y por supuesto sin combustible se cultiva igual sin tractores a mano como antiguamente.

Los pobres da gracias si tenemos una casa o piso y acceso a comida. 
En una situación así, lo primero hacer un pozo de agua en el terreno si no está ya echo, y subsistir y defender tu territorio, no hay más, el oro ni lo puedes comer ni te da cobijo, y en mi opinión es dinero tirado para alguien que no sea rico, lo más inteligente es invertir el dinero que se tenga en una buena protección a tu territorio, con cámaras, trampas, o armas fáciles de conseguir, y comida no perecedera, lo demás es tirar el dinero.


----------



## gorgas (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Confírmame que me vas a leer sin prejuicios y te explico cómo va la cosa. Y no digo que no tenga ganas de iluminaros, sino que en general (no sé en tu caso) no hay manera…



Yo no tengo prejuicio alguno. Por aquí ya han salido datos muy interesantes de otros foreros "metaleros" que me gustaría ahondar.

Por ejemplo, el tema "mad max cupula del trueno" está claro que no es factible per se. Pero me interesa mucho saber lo que yo llamo "el caso de uso" como conjunto de CIRCUNSTANCIAS geopoliticas" que permiten convertir al oro en un valor refugio frente a una situación de "decadencia" global. Para mi ejemplos como Venezuela o Weimar no me parecen "mad max" porque son fenómenos locales.

Para mi mad max plausibles en un futuro cercano son

- Crashoil
- Decrecimiento por falta de recursos básicos (fosfatos, diesel, semiconductores , lo que quieras)
- Fin del modelo capitalista por la perversión del sistema actual (QEs y demás)

Que los puntos anteriores sean reales o provocados artificalmente no me preocupa.

¿ @Vientosolar puedes comentarnos tu postura?


----------



## Gusman (11 Abr 2022)

Quizá los MP no sirvan de nada en mad-max pero de momento vamos camino de él y los metales empiezan a escasear en las tiendas. Y esto está recien empezando


----------



## mol (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Fenomenal. ¿Cuál es mi libro, tontaina?



Pero tu crees que puedes entrar a un hilo del foro diciendo 'que te vaya bien', 'que te vaya bonito', y toda esa mierda que estas escribiendo en este hilo?


----------



## patroclus (11 Abr 2022)

El oro se puede falsificar. A ver si yo voy a confiar en alguien que me da una moneda que dice que es de oro. Hay muchas monedas o lingotes de hierro que lo que llevan es un baño de oro.


----------



## Cachopo (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...



Ante un mad max, recursos energeticos alimentarios y de fuerza bruta (de que te sirve tener montañas de los primeros si eres ned flanderd?)


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Abr 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> El oro se puede falsificar. A ver si yo voy a confiar en alguien que me da una moneda que dice que es de oro. Hay muchas monedas o lingotes de hierro que lo que llevan es un baño de oro.



A menos que conozcas los secretos de la Piedra Filosofal, diría que confundes "falsificar oro" con que te intenten dar gato por liebre.

El hierro no tiene la densidad del oro. Si me dijeras el tungsteno...

Y no, las monedas, en particular las históricas (como las de 20 francos), son sorprendentemente difíciles de falsificar, por el simple coste de intentarlo y la inadecuación del tungsteno, y teniendo un calibre y una balanza se ve claramente si cumplen los estándares.


----------



## aurariola (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...



Asi recordando a mis abuelos y a bote pronto........ cruzar la frontera y que los gendarmes miraran para otro lado, que el abuelo no se muriera de hambre en la carcel y finalmente librarse de que lo fusilaran, durante mucho tiempo conseguir comida cortando eslabones de la cadena de oro.........los usos del oro en tiempos de guerra y calamidades son muy superiores al del papel, y no siempre coinciden


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Abr 2022)

Mis abuelos paternos debieron ocultarse cuando llegaron los "nacionales" en la Guerra Civil. 15 días para evitarse los "excesos" de los primeros días.

Pagaron el "servicio" con oro. El dinero "republicano" no valía ya nada.


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Yo no tengo prejuicio alguno. Por aquí ya han salido datos muy interesantes de otros foreros "metaleros" que me gustaría ahondar.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el tema "mad max cupula del trueno" está claro que no es factible per se. Pero me interesa mucho saber lo que yo llamo "el caso de uso" como conjunto de CIRCUNSTANCIAS geopoliticas" que permiten convertir al oro en un valor refugio frente a una situación de "decadencia" global. Para mi ejemplos como Venezuela o Weimar no me parecen "mad max" porque son fenómenos locales.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto. Mira, lo primero que tienes que considerar es cómo funciona el sistema financiero, el comercio, las relaciones comerciales entre humanos, no ahora, desde siempre. El trueque es imperfecto, porque no siempre sabes si una gallina vale lo mismo que un martillo y es dificil establecer una equivalencia entre todos los posibles bienes comerciables.

En ese momento SE INVENTA el dinero. Aquí es muy importante darse cuenta de que el dinero NO es algo material, SINO UN CONCEPTO. El dinero es el invento humano que permite cambiar unos bienes por otros de modo objetivo, de modo que todo el mundo se fía del sistema. El dinero es fundamentalmente CONFIANZA. 

Entonces, date una cuenta de una cosa: no puedes usar como dinero en una sociedad global piedrecitas, porque hay muchas y nadie va a darles valor al poderlas recoger directamente. ¿Por qué se uso sal en su día como dinero? (De ahí viene el término “salario”). Porque era escasa y valiosa. ¿Por qué se dejó de usar? Porque dejó de ser escasa, y dejó de servir para cualquier clase de intercambio. ¿Por qué se empezaron a usar oro y plata hace varios miles de años?



Primero, porque son materiales escasos, son costosos de obtener (por minería), son estables (sobre todo el oro). El oro de hace varios miles de años es exactamente igual que el de ahora, y sigue siendo escaso. Son divisibles: así puedes regular la cantidad de oro para pagar la gallina, pero también un local comercial (esa transacción la he conocido yo, por ejemplo).
Además no es falsificable, eso lleva a la confianza. 

¿Por qué el dinero FIAT sí es falsificable y es justo lo contrario de lo que predica en su nombre? (Fiat significa confianza). Porque se puede imprimir a voluntad, y es eso exactamente lo que hacen los gobiernos: imprimen, se quedan tus bienes obligándote a usar ese dinero de papel apretándote las tuercas, y luego, al haber más dinero de papel en el mercado, los precios suben (¿te suena?). Quiero decir, si tienes diez bolígrafos y diez euros, y ese es todo el sistema económico, cada bolígrafo costará un euro. Si metes 20 euros en el sistema, cada bolígrafo pasará a costar dos. Así funciona.

Además hay una característica del oro que se suele pasar por alto y es importantísima: ES INÚTIL (estoy simplificando, ya sé que cierta cantidad se consume en la industria). No vale para nada, con lo cual su valor es muy estable, mucho más que el del petróleo (Mencionado en el hilo en forma de gasolina).

Entonces, para que exista comercio es necesario que exista dinero: permite comerciar con eficacia y en paz. El oro es ideal para eso, y siempre ha estado subyacente. Y por eso los bancos que dominan el sistema financiero actual llevan varias décadas tirando su precio (mediante stock opciones a la baja entre otros métodos, alimentadas con dinero de papel de la impresora). Eso está de fondo en todo el follón que se está montando actualmente desde hace un par de décadas (lo de las torrecitas fue en 2001): el imperio dominante domina al mundo mediante el chollo de imponer una moneda (el dólar) que sale de una impresora. Y se está conformando un bloque enfrente (China, Rusia, India y otros, miles de millones) que tienen al oro o pretenden tenerlo como un activo (no el único) en la base de la riqueza de sus países.

El sistema occidental no puede dejar de darle a la impresora, y por eso resulta todo cada vez más caro (y se encarece más deprisa). El dólar ha perdido más del 95% de su valor desde que se desligó del oro (la impresión venía más o menos determinada por las reservas de oro del país, y podías cambiar dólares y otras monedas por su cantidad de oro equivalente, se especificaba en los mismos billetes).

En resumen, y perdona que ando liado: olvídate del Mad Max. Estamos en una guerra económica donde los ahorros en dinero Fiat van a dar cada menos de sí. El oro no se puede imprimir, y sigue teniendo la virtud de funcionar como dinero para los sistemas de intercambio financiero planetarios. No te digo que sea el único activo (el viejo patrón oro no volverá), pero formará parte de la cesta. La decisión que enfrentas es elegir entre un empobrecimiento seguro (vía la impresión cada vez mayor de dinero papel hasta que reviente el sistema, y entonces los ahorros no valdrán prácticamente nada) y pasar el dinero que puedas a activos que no dependan de esa engañifa. El oro es caballo ganador. Por supuesto propiedades, obras de arte de verdad y cosas así también guardan el valor y no son devaluables como el dinero que llevas en el bolsillo.

Si te ha servido lo anterior, me alegro. Yo solamente llevo 20 años diciendo estas cosas. En mi opinión, pensar en términos de Mad Max desvía un poco la atención de cosas más inmediatas y que van a pasar primero. Saludos.


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

mol dijo:


> Pero tu crees que puedes entrar a un hilo del foro diciendo 'que te vaya bien', 'que te vaya bonito', y toda esa mierda que estas escribiendo en este hilo?



Venga, vamos a dejarlo. Sólo estoy harto de predicar en el desierto, en realidad ni voy de sobrado ni quiero venderle a nadie. Te pido disculpas por adelantado si la parrafada que acabo de ponerle al creador del hilo, que me la ha pedido, te ofende en algún modo.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> obras de arte de verdad y cosas así



COMO EL AMOR DE VERDAD


----------



## Vorsicht (11 Abr 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> COMO EL AMOR DE VERDAD



WTF????


----------



## gorgas (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> El oro no se puede imprimir, y sigue teniendo la virtud de funcionar como dinero para los sistemas de intercambio financiero planetarios. No te digo que sea el único activo (el viejo patrón oro no volverá), *pero formará parte de la cesta*. La decisión que enfrentas es elegir entre un empobrecimiento seguro (vía la impresión cada vez mayor de dinero papel hasta que reviente el sistema, y entonces los ahorros no valdrán prácticamente nada) y pasar el dinero que puedas a activos que no dependan de esa engañifa. El oro es caballo ganador. Por supuesto propiedades, obras de arte de verdad y cosas así también guardan el valor y no son devaluables como el dinero que llevas en el bolsillo.



Creo que toda persona con un mínimo de cultura debería entender y conocer ya los conceptos que expones. Aun así, gracias por exponerlo.

En mi opinión el problema que yo veo está en tu frase que te cito. En mi opinión por las circunstancias actuales del mundo no existe ningún impedimiento donde la posesión de oro sea de utilidad ante un nuevo sistema/orden mundial. Esto lo veo especialmente cierto ante el fin de los recursos "infinitos" en los que se basa el capitalismo

Si tras el "mad max" llegamos a un mundo donde el intercambio de oro es inútil , por ser ajeno al sistema tener oro no nos servirá de nada. Muchos se rieron con el episodio de Black Mirror donde tienes que pedalear una bicicleta para generar tu propia electricidad pero en mi opinión es a donde vamos, quizás de una forma menos grosera. 

En este mundo podrías pensar en pagar con oro a otro para que pedalee por ti pero esa transacción, de ser aceptada, sería ajena al sistema y más propio de un sistema de trueque marginal más que a una forma de conservación de poder adquisitivo. Si quieres propiedades o servicios que te proporciona gobierno ellos te pedirán las cosas en su forma de control

No me extenderé más, creo que me entiendes. El mundo va cada vez a mayor control de las finanzas individuales. Si hay un gran reset tener oro para vivir al margen del sistema no sé si será posible. Espero estar equivocado.

Por ello afirmo que el oro sirve mientras el sistema sea el que es ahora, o cuando se traiciona a otro, pero a medio y largo plazo no lo veo caballo ganador, sino una posibilidad más en el caso de que las cosas no sean como yo he pintado.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (11 Abr 2022)

En caso de madmax el oro no garantiza la supervivencia. Tampoco la comida, ni las armas. El factor fundamental en esos casos es la suerte.

Pero en todos los demás escenarios, se pasa mejor con oro que sin él.


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Creo que toda persona con un mínimo de cultura debería entender y conocer ya los conceptos que expones. Aun así, gracias por exponerlo.
> 
> En mi opinión el problema que yo veo está en tu frase que te cito. En mi opinión por las circunstancias actuales del mundo no existe ningún impedimiento donde la posesión de oro sea de utilidad ante un nuevo sistema/orden mundial. Esto lo veo especialmente cierto ante el fin de los recursos "infinitos" en los que se basa el capitalismo
> 
> ...



No hay ningún problema con esa frase. El oro forma YA parte de esa cesta desde Basilea III. Simplemente los marrulleros anglos tratan de retrasarlo. En mi intervención he hablado de dos bloques. Uno (nuestro supuesto bando) quiere esas distopías que comentas. El otro bando solamente puede tumbar a los “buenos” jodiendo su dinero, luego necesariamente apoyan el oro. Ya dijimos en este foro hace más de 10 años que el ”mundo libre” se iba a desplazar a Oriente, y que el mundo esclavizado iba a ser Occidente. Lo que no cambia es la definición y funcionamiento de las operaciones de la suma y de la resta. La impresión (los “quantitative easing”, que llevan ya 20 años) es brutal. La deuda crece exponencialmente y el sistema quebrará antes que después. Pero ese sistema (el obligado a usar el dólar) afecta principalmente a Occidente. A partir de ahí lucha o apuesta por lo que estimes más conveniente.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (11 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> WTF????



ES LO MÁS VALIOSO, LO MÁS ESCASO Y LO MÁS VOLÁTIL.
ESTA JOVEN, ASESINADA POR DINERO HACE MÁS DE 27 AÑOS, TE LO EXPLICA.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (11 Abr 2022)

Si también tienes armas y tienes formación y cojones para utilizarlas cuando convenga, entonces tener oro y plata sí es útil.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (11 Abr 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Si también tienes armas y tienes formación y cojones para utilizarlas cuando convenga, entonces tener oro y plata sí es útil.



AHÍ LE HAS DAO...
IMAGÍNATE QUE ALGUNOS PADRES NO TUVIERAN COJONES A OPONERSE AL ENVENAMIENTO DE SUS PROPIOS HIJOS


----------



## Vorsicht (11 Abr 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> ES LO MÁS VALIOSO, LO MÁS ESCASO Y LO MÁS VOLÁTIL.
> ESTA JOVEN, ASESINADA POR DINERO HACE MÁS DE 27 AÑOS, TE LO EXPLICA.



Esta también está bien


----------



## Barracuda (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...



Para piezas dentales.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...



el oro es un buen refugio a largo si tienes un bunker y un servicio de seguridad para protegerlo jeje

si hay mad max la plebe necesita agua, comida, defensa y gasolinaaaaaa


----------



## SineOsc (11 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> 1. Define mad max.
> 
> Si es como en la películas postnucleares, pues vale. Pero nadie espera eso. La mayoría entendemos por "mad max" a una ruptura brusca del statu quo financiero y económico. A la argentina o a la griega. Corralitos, funcis despedidos y las calles tomadas por miles de afectados. Ni tanto.
> 
> ...



Fin del hilo, además en caso de mad max sí sería útil para comprar a aquellos que tienen esto en cuenta.

El oro no se come, pero habrá mafias que miran a largo plazo y preferirán mil veces antes el oro que moneda física, porque lo mismo no vuelves a la misma moneda al acabar. Eso si, te la meterán por el culo igual.

Además, el precio del oro es mundial, no local, puedes tener un mad max en España y estar en la mierda tipo venezuela, pero si compraste oro su precio es global, se lo vendes a un chino y mantiene su valor actual.

Por poner un ejemplo:

Tienes 3000 pavos, los sacas del banco a efectivo porque temes un corralito, llega un madmax, España se vuelve una Venezuela, una barra de pan vale 2000€, ahora, imagina que esos 3000 pavos los hubieras cambiado a oro, podrías descambiarlos en el extranjero a su valor normal, es decir, tus 2000 pavos debajo del sofa antes del caos te daban para un coche de segunda mano, ahora para una barra de pan, de tenerlo en oro habría conservado su valor.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (11 Abr 2022)

En caso de Madmax real, lo mejor sería morirse en el minuto uno.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (11 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Esta también está bien


----------



## Vorsicht (11 Abr 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1021437



Al final, ¿en qué quedamos?


----------



## pandaGTI (11 Abr 2022)

La utilidad del bitcoin en caso de MadMax es menor, no puedes ni utilizar el bitcoin de pisapapeles!


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (11 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Al final, ¿en qué quedamos?



ME QUEDO CON LA TEJANA, PORQUE ES UN AMOR MÁS ALLÁ DE LA MUERTE.
A LUZ Y A MARI ANO YA LOS TENGO DE VECINOS.


----------



## archiekaras (11 Abr 2022)

*"Gold Is Money, Everything Else Is Credit" JP Morgan*


----------



## Euron G. (11 Abr 2022)

Se supone que el OP está hablando de un cataclismo total, una anarquía pura y absoluta, sin ningún futuro civilizado. Así ya para siempre. En ese caso no vale ni para reflejar el sol. Como mucho como super aislante térmico, como el motor del McLaren F1, pero en esa situación es evidente que no sirve para nada. Otra cosa es que luego haya una reconstrución del "sistema".


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (11 Abr 2022)

Para un mad max rollo el de la peli de Mel Gibson, lo que hay que tener es armas, municion, combustible, agua y comida.
Para un mad max tipo 2008, es dificil saber por adelantado, bien tener cash, bien alguna inversion concreta, pero es jodido acertar
Para un mad mad hiperinflacionario tipo Argentina/Venezuela, pues oro o dolares, aunque los dolares son mas faciles de mover.

La cualidad que vale para todos los escenarios es la de ser fiel devoto de la iglesia del lonchafinismo


----------



## Orooo (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> MadMax en la cúpula del trueno, onvre, con la Tina Turner y el Mel Gibson, y todos montados en coches y motos raros haciendo carreras por desiertos de cerca de Jellywood, pero qué preguntas haces. Todos con gasolina, que no se sabe muy bien de dónde sale, pero sin armas, salvo una recortada con un cartucho. Todo con una lógica acojonante



Me he reido


----------



## SolyCalma (11 Abr 2022)

Darle con un lingote a algun hijo de puta en la cabeza no te parece un uso útil?


----------



## Gusman (11 Abr 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> El oro se puede falsificar. A ver si yo voy a confiar en alguien que me da una moneda que dice que es de oro. Hay muchas monedas o lingotes de hierro que lo que llevan es un baño de oro.



Solo si eres retrasado mental podrian engañarte asi.


----------



## Vayavaya (11 Abr 2022)

También sirve de anzuelo para pescar peces gordos.


----------



## gorgas (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No hay ningún problema con esa frase. El oro forma YA parte de esa cesta desde Basilea III. Simplemente los marrulleros anglos tratan de retrasarlo. En mi intervención he hablado de dos bloques. Uno (nuestro supuesto bando) quiere esas distopías que comentas. El otro bando solamente puede tumbar a los “buenos” jodiendo su dinero, luego necesariamente apoyan el oro. Ya dijimos en este foro hace más de 10 años que el ”mundo libre” se iba a desplazar a Oriente, y que el mundo esclavizado iba a ser Occidente. Lo que no cambia es la definición y funcionamiento de las operaciones de la suma y de la resta. La impresión (los “quantitative easing”, que llevan ya 20 años) es brutal. La deuda crece exponencialmente y el sistema quebrará antes que después. Pero ese sistema (el obligado a usar el dólar) afecta principalmente a Occidente. A partir de ahí lucha o apuesta por lo que estimes más conveniente.



Uno de los problemas que veo es la excesiva polarización que planteas, en mi experiencia el mundo es de una guarra escala de grises que hace que las cosas no sean tan claras. "El mundo libre" no creo que exista ni en Oriente ni en Occidente. 

Ser esclavos de un tecnoestado woke no me parece mucho peor que ser un peón colectivizado en el bloque indochino ( eso es Oriente, ¿no?). El mundo anglo al menos te da seguridad jurídica, ¿el oriental qué te ofrece?


----------



## LurkerIII (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Si tras el "mad max" llegamos a un mundo donde el intercambio de oro es inútil , por ser ajeno al sistema tener oro no nos servirá de nada.



Esto es una tautología.

En primer lugar habría que definir Mad Max. Pero en un colapso de la sociedad el oro sería útil como forma de dinero. Si, como dices, estás familiarizado con la función del dinero, esto no habría ni que explicarlo. Incluso en el Mad Max tendrías que hacer intercambios, es prácticamente imposible ser 100% autosuficiente, y más si cuentas con tener que acumular gasolina como dices en un mensaje anterior, ya que eso implica que antes o después necesitarás piezas de coche. El oro es el mejor dinero que existe una vez descartadas moneda fiat y bitcoin en el Mad Max.

En la actualidad ya ha habido dos casos de Mad Max donde se ha ido a por el oro: Zimbabwe y Venezuela. Sin que nadie lo mande ni lo recomiende, de forma espontánea la gente se pone a funcionar con oro si tiene la posibilidad.


----------



## Kukul (11 Abr 2022)

La verdadera mina en caso de que caiga el estado sois vosotros y tenemos vuestras ips. Despensillas.


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Uno de los problemas que veo es la excesiva polarización que planteas, en mi experiencia el mundo es de una guarra escala de grises que hace que las cosas no sean tan claras. "El mundo libre" no creo que exista ni en Oriente ni en Occidente.
> 
> Ser esclavos de un tecnoestado woke no me parece mucho peor que ser un peón colectivizado en el bloque indochino ( eso es Oriente, ¿no?). El mundo anglo al menos te da seguridad jurídica, ¿el oriental qué te ofrece?



Es que nadie te da a elegir el mundo en el que quieres vivir, aunque podrías llevar a cabo esa elección emigrando. Lo que yo digo es que esa lucha entre bandos es real, y le puedes sacar partido posicionándote en activos que adquirirán mucho valor a medida que el problema con el Fiat (y la lucha entre bandos) se agrave. El no ya lo tienes y la esclavitud in crescendo también. Se trata simplemente de minimizar daños. Ya te he dicho que los del otro bando están obligados a instaurar un sistema financiero alternativo, o están muertos por los vampiros del dólar. Ese es el detalle que incrementa las probabilidades de éxito de la apuesta. Y de todos modos, en 2000 una onza andaba a unos 250 dólares (aproximadamente), y ahora prácticamente a 2000. Ahora échate las cuentas de lo que comprabas con el equivalente a 250 euros en 2000 y lo que compras ahora. Es que no hay ni que plantearlo a futuro. Está funcionando bien como seguro ante la depreciación de la moneda causada por la excesiva impresión de dinero de papel.


----------



## Legio_VII (11 Abr 2022)

En un Mad Max de verdad (estilo Edad Media) el oro seguiria utilizandose como moneda y medio de intercambio. Ahora, si lo que esperas es un apocalipsis zombie entonces solo armas y vacunas te servirian.

Por ejemplo, en el semi-Mad-Max que estamos viviendo, donde Rusia y China ya solo quieren oro para cobrar por sus materias primas y sus productos acabados..... el oro es lo unico con lo que vas a poder pagarles y por lo tanto tiene valor.


----------



## mol (11 Abr 2022)

El oro ha subido mas de un 500% en los ultimos 20 años:




@Vientosolar , si que es cierto que si nos dejamos de 'fantasias', tarde o temprano el oro deberia seguir subiendo como lo ha hecho hasta ahora... pero de 2012 cayo hasta no recuperarse en 8 años!

Y si te hace falta el dinero? O el oro es para 'super largo plazo'?


----------



## gorgas (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Es que nadie te da a elegir el mundo en el que quieres vivir, aunque podrías llevar a cabo esa elección emigrando. Lo que yo digo es que esa lucha entre bandos es real, y le puedes sacar partido posicionándote en activos que adquirirán mucho valor a medida que el problema con el Fiat (y la lucha entre bandos) se agrave. El no ya lo tienes y la esclavitud in crescendo también. Se trata simplemente de minimizar daños. Ya te he dicho que los del otro bando están obligados a instaurar un sistema financiero alternativo, o están muertos por los vampiros del dólar. Ese es el detalle que incrementa las probabilidades de éxito de la apuesta. Y de todos modos, en 2000 una onza andaba a unos 250 dólares (aproximadamente), y ahora prácticamente a 2000. Ahora échate las cuentas de lo que comprabas con el equivalente a 250 euros en 2000 y lo que compras ahora. Es que no hay ni que plantearlo a futuro. Está funcionando bien como seguro ante la depreciación de la moneda causada por la excesiva impresión de dinero de papel.



Que el oro es útil AHORA, y ha sido útil los últimos N mil años ya lo sé.
Yo pregunto por la garantía que nos aporta la posesión oro en un escenario de cambio de paradigma brutal (el mad max) y hasta ahora solo tengo alusiones a lo que pasó en Venezuela o Zimbabwe y a que un bando en el que nosotros geopolíticamente no estamos apuesta por el oro. Vale, nada que objetar a eso.

¿Qué garantías tenemos de que el bloque fiat nos permita mantener poder adquisitivo al margen del sistema aun más opresivo que (posiblemente) está por venir?

En mi opinión, ninguna. Jugamos pensando que las reglas del juego pre-Bretton Woods serán accesibles por el ciudadano de a pie en el futuro cercano. Yo no lo tengo nada claro. Me gustaría saber cómo lo veis vosotros. Mencionas Basilea 3, no soy experto en Basilea 3 pero segun tengo entendido Basilea 3 lo pone más difícil a la hora de tratar con oro no físico . ¿Crees que la adopción de Basilea 3 por el bloque "anglo" es una garantía de que el oro va a seguir siendo un activo importante en el futuro o todo lo contrario?


----------



## atom ant (11 Abr 2022)

intentar vender oro en un mad max es llamar a la muerte, porque donde hay una moneda hay más... salvo que hagas trueque con alianzas y de una en una


----------



## Jebediah (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...



En un MadMax lo único que te será de utilidad será que seas autosuficiente y tener medios para defenderlo.


----------



## Guaguei (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Perquesitore (11 Abr 2022)

Podéis jugar con la definición de Madmax como queráis. Pero Mis abuelos contaban como en el "Madmax" del 36 al 39 en España mi abuela conseguía comida y productos de estraperlo con el oro de la familia. Porque el dinero, dejó de valer nada y además no tenían casi. Y sus vecinas la miraban con envidia cuando acudía a ese mercado negro a comprar patatas y tocino con una sortijita o medallita para intercambiar. Cada uno puede pensar lo que quiera, of course, pero yo, si llega cualquier tipo de "Madmax" me gustaría que me pillara con alguna monedilla o joyita. Tampoco es necesario tener dos kilos en lingotes. No sé la cantidad, pero yo dormiría mejor con algo en cositas amarillas brillantes.....algo tendrá el agua cuando la bendicen.....


----------



## hyugaa (11 Abr 2022)

Vayavaya dijo:


> También sirve de anzuelo para pescar peces gordos.



EN BRUSELAS LOS YANKIES LOS HAN PILLADO ASI, PERO NO CON ORO PERO CON BILLETES FIAT


----------



## hyugaa (11 Abr 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> intentar vender oro en un mad max es llamar a la muerte, porque donde hay una moneda hay más... salvo que hagas trueque con alianzas y de una en una



INTENTA COMPRAR CON BILLETES FIAT O BIT COIN EN PLENO MAD MAX YA VERAS


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Abr 2022)

15:01

__ 

The Real Kim Shady_*™️*_








Don Jr. via Instagram

8.1K views@TheRealKimShady, edited 15:09








*PAISES BRICKS TRUMP*

+

*Mr Pool*
* estaba o incomprensible o en modo LARP ( fake ) pero parece que ahora podria cuadrar algo mas *










​


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

mol dijo:


> El oro ha subido mas de un 500% en los ultimos 20 años:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021571
> 
> ...



Si sabes de análisis técnico, ese gráfico que pones es súper alcista. Por supuesto lleva sus propios plazos. Ten en cuenta que está en máximos históricos, pero en lo que se llama técnicamente ”subida libre”. Por supuesto que no lo uso como argumento para emprender ningún tipo de acción; se trata simplemente de un dato más coherente con el escenario que he resumido en una intervención anterior (pero que fue desarrollado extensamente entre 2008-2010 por varios foreros en hilos de este subforo, y casi nadie hizo caso). Las consideraciones de “si te hace falta el dinero a corto plazo” son completamente comprensibles, ya son circunstancias de cada cual. Aquí simplemente damos indicaciones de por donde va la cosa (que ojalá no fuese). 

Lo de 2012, pues sí. Pero ten en cuenta que es una lucha a muerte: unos poniéndose en corto todos los días, suprimiendo el oro sin parar, y los otros planificando a largo plazo un sistema financiero alternativo, con una de sus patas en oro. Y es que te digo más, desde 2008 hasta hace dos o tres años (luego dejé de frecuentar estos hilos) hemos tenido que aguantar que el oro es una reliquia bárbara, que se iba a 200, luego a 500, luego a 700, más tarde a 1000 estaba “muy caro”... Estamos en 2022. El tiempo ha quitado razones a todos aquellos que se reían como si fuera locura el oro a 2000, y ya es una realidad. Así como lo es la pérdida pavorosa de poder adquisitivo del dinero de impresora.


----------



## atom ant (11 Abr 2022)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Podéis jugar con la definición de Madmax como queráis. Pero Mis abuelos contaban como en el "Madmax" del 36 al 39 en España mi abuela conseguía comida y productos de estraperlo con el oro de la familia. Porque el dinero, dejó de valer nada y además no tenían casi. Y sus vecinas la miraban con envidia cuando acudía a ese mercado negro a comprar patatas y tocino con una sortijita o medallita para intercambiar. Cada uno puede pensar lo que quiera, of course, pero yo, si llega cualquier tipo de "Madmax" me gustaría que me pillara con alguna monedilla o joyita. Tampoco es necesario tener dos kilos en lingotes. No sé la cantidad, pero yo dormiría mejor con algo en cositas amarillas brillantes.....algo tendrá el agua cuando la bendicen.....



Joyas discretas mejor que monedas


----------



## Jebediah (11 Abr 2022)

mol dijo:


> El oro ha subido mas de un 500% en los ultimos 20 años:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021571
> 
> ...



1- Si te hace falta o puede hacerte falta dinero no compras oro con él, compras en oro lo que tienes ahorrado y no vas a necesitar.
2- El oro no es ni para corto ni para super largo plazo, es para cuando vengan mal dadas, sea cuando sea.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Abr 2022)

*| BRICS | TRUMP |MR POOL |*
**
*China, India, Investing Hundreds of Millions in Siberia’s Klyuchevskoye Gold Mines
*
 September 24, 2018  Posted by Russia Briefing


EnergyTreeef dijo:


> Están preparando Nuevo sistema financiero
> Y agencia independiente de ratting …
> El trasfondo de toda esta guerra es F I N A N C I E R O











China, India, Investing Hundreds of Millions in Siberia's Klyuchevskoye Gold Mines - Russia Briefing News


Russia's Ministry of Industry and Trade have announced that Chinese and Indian companies are investing millions of dollars in the Klyuchevskoye Gold Depots.



www.russia-briefing.com













*20 | 2 | 2022*





The Russian Ministry of Industry and Trade have announced that Chinese and Indian companies are investing millions of dollars in the Klyuchevskoye Gold Depots. China National Gold Company (CNGC) and JSC West Keys signed contract documents green-lighting the implementation of the Klyuchevskoye gold deposit development project. China National Gold will invest about US$420 million in the development of the Klyuchevskoye gold deposit in Russia; while another US$65 million will be invested by India’s SUN Gold. The Klyuchevskoye mine production volume is expected to be about 6.5 metric tons of gold per year.










Arbitraje oro-rublo: jaque al rey y movimiento obligado para occidente


Piratas saliendo del Auro, guerra premeditada con Rusia con Gusania como padrina, ataque descarado para desconectar las rutas de suministro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Podéis jugar con la definición de Madmax como queráis. Pero Mis abuelos contaban como en el "Madmax" del 36 al 39 en España mi abuela conseguía comida y productos de estraperlo con el oro de la familia. Porque el dinero, dejó de valer nada y además no tenían casi. Y sus vecinas la miraban con envidia cuando acudía a ese mercado negro a comprar patatas y tocino con una sortijita o medallita para intercambiar. Cada uno puede pensar lo que quiera, of course, pero yo, si llega cualquier tipo de "Madmax" me gustaría que me pillara con alguna monedilla o joyita. Tampoco es necesario tener dos kilos en lingotes. No sé la cantidad, pero yo dormiría mejor con algo en cositas amarillas brillantes.....algo tendrá el agua cuando la bendicen.....



Dos pequeñas puntualizaciones: el oro comprado en monedas bullion (esto es, sin valor numismático añadido, donde solamente pagas el oro al peso, no valor histórico o de coleccionista) te sale mucho más barato que el oro en forma de joyas. La otra es que también puedes tener monedas de plata para el mismo propósito, pero para cosas de menos valor.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (11 Abr 2022)

como te han dicho, puedo usar el oro para golpearte en la cabeza y robarte los bitcoins, cosa que no puedes hacer al revés, claro necesito tu password, para eso ya te habría arrancado unos dientes a hostiazo de oro también


----------



## EnergiaLibre (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Dos pequeñas puntualizaciones: el oro comprado en monedas bullion (esto es, sin valor numismático añadido, donde solamente pagas el oro al peso, no valor histórico o de coleccionista) te sale mucho más barato que el oro en forma de joyas. La otra es que también puedes tener monedas de plata para el mismo propósito, pero para cosas de menos valor.



y añadiría mejor filarmónicas que son mas finas y es más fácil hacerlas trocitos con cortafríos / alicates (prefiero eso que serrarlas diría que se pierde más con el polvillo de serrar)


----------



## chainsaw man (11 Abr 2022)

Lo que pasa que oro de por si no tiene usos simples, se emplea en electronica, tecnologia aerespacial, odontologia y medicina... pero no cualquier ciudadano de a pie tiene conocimientos ni herramientas para hacer uso del mismo.

Ahora, he descartado su principal uso y porque todo el mundo lo conserva y acumula, pues es por la joyeria, pero en caso de mad max creo que el ir elegante o tener la joya mas valorada sera de poco uso para aquel que simplemente busque llenar la barriga y dormir bajo techo.

Un "material" importante y muy pequeño podrian ser semillas, ademas con los niveles de contaminacion aumentando y los recursos disminuyendo, tendrian aun mas valor.

PD: se me acaba de ocurrir pero no se si el oro vale tambien como catalizador para purificar el agua, si es asi, ese uso si seria interesante pero creo que para esto es mejor el carbon. Otra cosa, mecheros, tengo un colega que tiene una buena coleccion en caso de mad max porque vio en un reportaje que en la guerra de yugoslavia que eran muy solicitados.


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> y añadiría mejor filarmónicas que son mas finas y es más fácil hacerlas trocitos con cortafríos / alicates (prefiero eso que serrarlas)



Para los que leen y no conocen los detalles, las filarmónicas son unas de esas monedas bullion en las que solamente pagas el metal que contienen. Son reconocidas en todo el mundo, y las emite Austria. Las hay de oro y de plata, y de distintos tamaños (y lógicamente pesos).


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

Otra cosa, hablando de ”madmax”. Quizá algunos no sepan que la plata es bactericida. Antiguamente, aunque no supieran de medicina moderna, sí sabían que el agua en mal estado hace enfermar a la gente. Lo que hacían era dejar una moneda de plata en la jarra de agua. Mata todas las bacterias.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Abr 2022)

Por eso los maquis y los libertarios peinaban Sarrià en busca de bombillas

Que no, joder que lo que se llevaban era todo el oro y la plata que encontraban en las casas de los burgueses


----------



## MIP (11 Abr 2022)

El oro ha tenido un valor en todas las crisis que ha habido en los últimos 6000 años, y es bastante probable que siga funcionando en futuras crisis. 

Ahora bien, un mad-max que nos mande de golpe y porrazo a una especie de Edad de Piedra tecnológica podría ser un escenario nunca visto en los últimos milenios. 

Lo más parecido que hemos tenido fue la Edad Media, en la que se perdieron bastantes conocimientos técnicos y culturales, pero no fue tan drástica como para alterar sustancialmente el nivel de vida de la población.


----------



## Vilux (11 Abr 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> No es mas que un identificador de gilipollas crédulos en lo irreal que acabarán igualmente torturados, robados y fenecidos. El horo no vale nada si no tienes recursos para protegerlo de otros que también lo quieren.



Eso no es un "dedecto" del oro sino de toda propiedad.

Tu mujer no es tuya si no puedes defenderla. 

Tus tierras no son tuyas si no dispones del armamento adecuado y personal dispuesto a usarlo.

Tus armas no sirven para proteger nada frente a otros con más armas y más gordas.

Tontos mas que tontos! Klaus os muestra el camino: no tengáis nada y seréis felices. Dadme vuestros estúpidos horos a mi.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (11 Abr 2022)

Si el Mad Máx viene de golpe no será de gran utilidad, aún así será mejor tener oro que dinero en un banco.
Si no viene de golpe, el que tenga oro siempre puede cambiarlo por bienes realmente útiles en caso de mad máx cuando su valor se multiplique por 10 o por 20.


----------



## Felson (11 Abr 2022)

Por poner un caso práctico, aunque sea extremo: si viene uno con un palo puntiagudo, al ser el oro un metal maleable, te puedes hacer una máscara mortuoria antes de morir.


----------



## Gusman (11 Abr 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Por poner un caso práctico, aunque sea extremo: si viene uno con un palo puntiagudo, al ser el oro un metal maleable, te puedes hacer una máscara mortuoria antes de morir.



Una mascara con el dildo de oro que usas cada noche.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...



Pues hombre, yo sí le veo lógica a que el oro sirva como moneda. Bueno, le veo un problema, y es que la gente no tiene fácil ni saber el precio del oro en el mercado ni valorar si está ante oro puro o no.


----------



## richibichi (11 Abr 2022)

h2o ras dijo:


> En caso de conflicto mayor si algo tiene valor, eso sera oro y materias primas,
> amen de casa propia, tierras de cultivo ganado, agua etc,etc...



Siempre que ha ocurrido un Mad Max hemos salido de él, obvio, si no, no estaríamos aquí. (Madmaxitos).
II guerra mundial, gran depresión, guerra civil etc. En esos casos los papelitos han bajado mucho su valor y el oro se ha multiplicado. Sólo valen los bienes tangibles. La vivienda tampoco es que sirviera como valor refugio cuando te caía una bomba en el tejado


----------



## BeKinGo (11 Abr 2022)

la definicion de Madmax:
Los cambios de comportamiento que se dan cuando todos los presentes saben que apelar a leyes o autoridades no cambiará nada.
Un madmax puede durar 20 seg delante de un garito, o cienes y cienes de años.
Como reserva de valor en tiempos tubulentos, nadie lo discute, si lo has comprado sin dar tus datos, que se ha embargado históricamente.
Pero en un autentico madmax, es solo peso, el que tiene patatas quiere un pollo, una herramienta o un mechero, no un trozo de metal que vete a saber cuando podra canjear, se está para cubrir necesidades, no para ahorrar.


----------



## Gusman (11 Abr 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> la definicion de Madmax:
> Los cambios de comportamiento que se dan cuando todos los presentes saben que apelar a leyes o autoridades no cambiará nada.
> Un madmax puede durar 20 seg delante de un garito, o cienes y cienes de años.
> Como reserva de valor en tiempos tubulentos, nadie lo discute, si lo has comprado sin dar tus datos, que se ha embargado históricamente.
> Pero en un autentico madmax, es solo peso, el que tiene patatas quiere un pollo, una herramienta o un mechero, no un trozo de metal que vete a saber cuando podra canjear, se está para cubrir necesidades, no para ahorrar.



No es para ahorrar sino comerciar. Te falta lectura.


----------



## BeKinGo (11 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No es para ahorrar sino comerciar. Te falta lectura.



Si no hay bancos, ni cotización ni cambistas, yo no te doy mi comida por algo que tiene mal gastar.
Sobre lo de los embargos de oro, tantas veces en la historia, ni palabra no? lo has leido? o te falta leer más?


----------



## richibichi (11 Abr 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Si no hay bancos, ni cotización ni cambistas, yo no te doy mi comida por algo que tiene mal gastar.
> Sobre lo de los embargos de oro, tantas veces en la historia, ni palabra no? lo has leido? o te falta leer más?



No es sólo comerciar. Del madmax se debe salir, si no sales da igual. La gente que salió del madmax salió con lo puesto. El que tuvo un saco de oro, capitán general


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Abr 2022)

MIP dijo:


> El oro ha tenido un valor en todas las crisis que ha habido en los últimos 6000 años, y es bastante probable que siga funcionando en futuras crisis.
> 
> Ahora bien, un mad-max que nos mande de golpe y porrazo a una especie de Edad de Piedra tecnológica podría ser un escenario nunca visto en los últimos milenios.
> 
> *Lo más parecido que hemos tenido fue la Edad Media, en la que se perdieron bastantes conocimientos técnicos y culturales, pero no fue tan drástica como para alterar sustancialmente el nivel de vida de la población.*



En realidad eso no fue así. Lo que se perdió es la organización política y económica preexistente, algunos conocimientos por el caos, sí, pero ahora te aclaro. El tópico de la Edad Media como edad oscura proviene de una época pretérita de investigadores zánganos y con pocos medios, que pusieron esa etiqueta de “época oscura” a un período de casi 1000 años y se quedaron tan anchos.

Fíjate en un invento sencillo, la espada. El Gladius romano media medio metro (50 centímetros). Conforme iba mejorando la metalurgia fue creciendo, pero ya han espadas de un metro en torno al año 700, y no hicieron más que crecer. En torno al año 1000, y todavía quedaba Edad Media para rato, TODOS los inventos militares romanos estaban perfeccionados y con mucho, incluidas máquinas de guerra tales como catapultas y máquinas de tirar flechas con alta cadencia (metralletas de la época), arcos, etc. etc. etc. En música hubo unos avances acojonantes. En matemáticas (cambio de notación incluido), y en general en todos los campos.

Yo no creo que sea posible semejante devastación como la de una vuelta brusca a la Edad de Piedra, al menos no causada por el ser humano. Si cae un meteorito acojonante, pues vale, pero no hay ninguno previsto en las próximas décadas. Pero con fenómenos tan extremos no se pueden hacer planes. Ni nos lo iban a decir hasta que esté encima. Si tal cosa pasa, ni oro ni plata. A follar, que el mundo se va a acabar.


----------



## tovarovsky (11 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Eso no es un "dedecto" del oro sino de toda propiedad.
> 
> Tu mujer no es tuya si no puedes defenderla.
> 
> ...



Correcto.


----------



## iaGulin (11 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Huy sí, mucha soberbia, sí. Espero que le sea de mucha más utilidad un flanders como tú, que se la coge con papel de fumar, y no un soberbio como yo que lleva avisando en este foro, junto con otros foreros (en el subforo correspondiente y en los hilos del oro) del escenario que viene (y ya se está materializando) desde antes de que te registrases. Porque lo de ponerse a leer en el foro como que no, ¿verdad?
> 
> Y ahora, en vuestra maravillosa humildad, seguid diciendo gilipolleces de Mad Max al estilo de la película, y no del verdadero escenario que viene, que los soberbios rezumantes os volveremos a decir: que os vaya bien, bonitos.



Escenario real ese que viene y que tú sabes (y el resto no) por tus cojones morenos.
Eres el ejemplo de porqué en este foro ya no se puede debatir sin qué salte un imbécil a insultarte o a tratarte sin respeto.


----------



## cerilloprieto (11 Abr 2022)

el oro sirve para salir huyendo cuando las cosas todavía no se han puesto feas. Después ya sólo podrás hacer un pago o a los sumo dos, porque se correrá la voz e irán a quitártelo.


----------



## Vilux (11 Abr 2022)

En todo momento hay un madmax en algún sitio. Que nos llegue el turno no quiere decir que no haya orden en otra parte del mundo. Tu oro te valdrá para rehacer tu vida allí, los euros o cualquier propiedad de valor local no.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (11 Abr 2022)

Faltan ovnis....ya se sabe que los extraterrestres nos invaden para farmear oro, asi que si tienes guardado en tu casa seras objetivo prioritario del madmax ovni. Game over.


----------



## Fukuoka San (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...



Los MPs sirven en (hiper)inflación y mientras siga habiendo excedentes de comida.


----------



## Comandante otto (11 Abr 2022)

Yo desde mi humilde opinión,os diría en una ensoñación que e tenido,que consiguierais una cacharra y una escopetica de caza normal y corriente y un poquitín de munición.
Con eso puedes tener oro,comida,agua,gasolina y de paso no tienes que ver cómo violan a tu mujer o tus hijas.
(Estoy hablando de un verdadero madmax,no de una crisis económica muy fuerte).


----------



## Eremita (11 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que habrá fases en el mád Max. 
A bote pronto, si tienes la fortuna de lograr una extraordinaria cosecha de patatas (más, mucho más perecederas que la cebada) y en tu entorno de pobres burbujos solo pueden ofrecerte a cambio rata ahumada y sodomizar calvos (tú tienes barra libre de pollos y una cabra), quizá acabes aceptando oro por las patatas cuyo único destino sea pudrirse.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (11 Abr 2022)

A muchos hombres ucranianos les han dejado salir del país entregando un lingote en la aduana


----------



## ciberobrero (11 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...



Qué quieres, comerciar con bidones de petróleo, o botellitas de petróleo

Hay una razón por la que desde la antigüedad se minaban metales preciosos y se fabricaban "chapitas" en las que sólo el mas poderoso estampaba su cara.

No tienes ni idea de lo que es el dinero


----------



## netjam (11 Abr 2022)

La gente poderosa de verdad, guarda su oro, y si puede, lo incrementa. A lo largo de milenios. Eso no es casualidad. El hecho de que el agua y la comida pueda llegar a ser más valiosa que el oro es una forma de hablar. Lo que pasará es que el agua y la comida llegará a ser cambiada por mucha cantidad de oro.


----------



## Gusman (11 Abr 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Si no hay bancos, ni cotización ni cambistas, yo no te doy mi comida por algo que tiene mal gastar.
> Sobre lo de los embargos de oro, tantas veces en la historia, ni palabra no? lo has leido? o te falta leer más?



No conoces el concepto de dinero. Triste...


----------



## Capitán Walker (12 Abr 2022)

Armas. comida y combustible...In that order.


----------



## Ungaunga (12 Abr 2022)

En un escenario de mad Max valen más los antibióticos, el alcohol, el tabaco y las habilidades personales; zapatería, sastrería, carpintería, etc, que todo el resto de pajas mentales.


----------



## platanoes (12 Abr 2022)

A ver, ya estamos con "los tipos de madmax". Pues que quede claro, un madmax en que tenga valor el oro, ni es madmax ni es ná. Para un madmax en condiciones, latunes, agua, ...si digo bien agua, que nadie piense que va a abrir un grifo y saldrá como ahora.


----------



## Donnie (12 Abr 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> En caso de madmax el oro no garantiza la supervivencia. Tampoco la comida, ni las armas. El factor fundamental en esos casos es la suerte.
> 
> Pero en todos los demás escenarios, se pasa mejor con oro que sin él.



No garantiza la supervivencia nada y la suerte tiene mucho que ver.
Pero si me das a elegir entre esas tres, escojo las armas. Me permiten obtener las otras dos. Y con armas, posiblemente "tengas más suerte".


----------



## meusac (12 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...



Cuando llegue lo que dices encontrarás el uso


----------



## INE (12 Abr 2022)

Cuando cayó la URSS en el 91, que es lo más parecido al Mad Max, los que tenían oro pudieron salvar
los muebles, el resto, miseria.


----------



## fxno (12 Abr 2022)

Los latunes caducan el oro no


----------



## TylerDurden99 (12 Abr 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> El valor del oro radica en su aceptación social al cumplir una serie de requisitos básicos para ello. Uno de los principales es el propio hecho de ser reconocido por todo el mundo como tal.
> 
> En alguna isla del pacífico las conchas de cierto molusco se consideraban valiosas hasta el punto de matar por ellas o poder comprar alimento por ellas.
> En la Edad Media, en tiempos de guerra, violaban a tus hijas y se llevaban tu oro. Y eso no cambiará en una hipotético Mad Max...a la gente le gusta follar con mujeres y las cosas que brillan (el oro no brilla perse...pero me entiendes)



Pero en la edad media la gente no escondia un rico revolver cargado entre los calcetines para obsequiar al que intentase violar a tus hijas


----------



## Okjito (12 Abr 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Pero en la edad media la gente no escondia un rico revolver cargado entre los calcetines para obsequiar al que intentase violar a tus hijas



Había más capacidad de defensa personal en la Edad Media. El que podía costearse una espada la usaba...y el que no pues tiraba de palos y herramientas del campo. No conozco a nadie que sepa o pueda defenderse de un ataque por lo menos en lo que veo cerca. Para que te hagas una idea mis vecinos son una pareja de homos que viven de su perro de concursos.


----------



## Q2R2 (12 Abr 2022)

Comida, ganado, tierras fértiles, pozo, armas, medicamentos, gasoil, gasolina, bobinas, hierro, acero, piedras, leña, madera....


Todo eso tiene más valor real que el oro


----------



## Efraim (12 Abr 2022)

En un verdadero Max max (colapso del Estado entendido como monopolio de la violencia legítima y garante de la seguridad) los verdaderos activos son las armas, los c0j0nes para usarlos, la astucia (sentido estratégico) y conocimientos para procurar o conservar bienes básicos (medicina, bricolaje). Si existe un mínimo orden de seguridad capaz de hacer posible intercambios comerciales regulares, entonces sí: oro.


----------



## patroclus (12 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Solo si eres retrasado mental podrian engañarte asi.



Hay un caso en Sevilla que han vendido en tiendas de "compro oro" cosas que luego resultaron estar solo bañadas en oro. Al comprador lo tangaron y quien dio la alerta fue el fundidor que informó que había gran proporción de otro mineral.


----------



## patroclus (12 Abr 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> A menos que conozcas los secretos de la Piedra Filosofal, diría que confundes "falsificar oro" con que te intenten dar gato por liebre.
> 
> El hierro no tiene la densidad del oro. Si me dijeras el tungsteno...
> 
> Y no, las monedas, en particular las históricas (como las de 20 francos), son sorprendentemente difíciles de falsificar, por el simple coste de intentarlo y la inadecuación del tungsteno, y teniendo un calibre y una balanza se ve claramente si cumplen los estándares.



Claro la inmensa mayoría de la gente va por ahí con una balanza y una tabla del peso atómico de los minerales.


----------



## Ungaunga (12 Abr 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Hay un caso en Sevilla que han vendido en tiendas de "compro oro" cosas que luego resultaron estar solo bañadas en oro. Al comprador lo tangaron y quien dio la alerta fue el fundidor que informó que había gran proporción de otro mineral.



Por este motivo me resulta más interesante un ETF de oro sintético que un lingote en casa. Un contrato de SWAP es fácilmente auditable por terceros. Con un lingote hay más problemas, spreads y varias comeduras de tarro.


----------



## Gusman (12 Abr 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Hay un caso en Sevilla que han vendido en tiendas de "compro oro" cosas que luego resultaron estar solo bañadas en oro. Al comprador lo tangaron y quien dio la alerta fue el fundidor que informó que había gran proporción de otro mineral.



Pues que se jodan por no saber hacer su trabajo. Es sencillo comprobarlo.


----------



## Gusman (12 Abr 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Claro la inmensa mayoría de la gente va por ahí con una balanza y una tabla del peso atómico de los minerales.



La mayoría de la gente es imbecil. No te preocupes por ellos, en el mad max no aguantarán mas de 1 semana.


----------



## BeKinGo (12 Abr 2022)

El dinero, icluyendo el oro, es una entelequia.


Gusman dijo:


> No conoces el concepto de dinero. Triste...



Triste es tu forma de esquivar mi pregunta.
Si el estado decide confiscar el oro , que compras entonces?
Si quieres vender orito, esfuerzate al menos.


----------



## BeKinGo (12 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> La mayoría de la gente es imbecil.



Aun así, tu destacas.


----------



## Gusman (12 Abr 2022)

Q2R2 dijo:


> Comida, ganado, tierras fértiles, pozo, armas, medicamentos, gasoil, gasolina, bobinas, hierro, acero, piedras, leña, madera....
> 
> 
> Todo eso tiene más valor real que el oro



Todo eso se puede comprar con oro, y en gran cantidad. El oro es acumulación de "poder comprar" todo eso en un pequeño espacio y peso.


----------



## Gusman (12 Abr 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> El dinero, icluyendo el oro, es una entelequia.
> 
> Triste es tu forma de esquivar mi pregunta.
> Si el estado decide confiscar el oro , que compras entonces?
> Si quieres vender orito, esfuerzate al menos.



En el momento de usar el oro para intercambios comerciales ya no existirá el estado, o no tendrá el poder suficiente para confiscarte nada.
Por otro lado, está mejor visto socialmente subir impuestos.


----------



## Gusman (12 Abr 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> El dinero, icluyendo el oro, es una entelequia.



Tu si que eres una "entelequia", payaso, que ni conoces el concepto de dinero. Vas a durar un asalto...


----------



## BeKinGo (12 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> En el momento de usar el oro para intercambios comerciales ya no existirá el estado, o no tendrá el poder suficiente para confiscarte nada.





Gusman dijo:


> Tu si que eres una "entelequia", payaso, que ni conoces el concepto de dinero. Vas a durar un asalto...



Balones fuera y nada que decir, sigue metiendo miedo pa tontos, a ver si vendes alguna onza .


----------



## midelburgo (12 Abr 2022)

Vosotros mirad a quien les gusta la "barbara reliquia" en el dia a dia.
Tanos, kinkis y negrocs.
Y con quien podeis tener mas problemas en el mad max:
Tanos, kinkis y negrocs.

Pues eso.

Luego te ves la pelicula Papillon y analizas las ventajas y los problemas de tener "dinero".


----------



## Gusman (12 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Vosotros mirad a quien les gusta la "barbara reliquia" en el dia a dia.
> Tanos, kinkis y negrocs.
> Y con quien podeis tener mas problemas en el mad max:
> Tanos, kinkis y negrocs.
> ...



Mucho mejor tener acciones de cualquier empresa o dinero en el banco en un mad max, donde va a parar...


----------



## Gusman (12 Abr 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Balones fuera y nada que decir, sigue metiendo miedo pa tontos, a ver si vendes alguna onza .



Yo no vendo nada, no como tu, que vendes ignorancia que es lo que te sobra.


----------



## element (12 Abr 2022)

Tierras.

Antiguamente el valor fundamental eran las tierras y por ellas se desataban las guerras.

El oro viene después. Mucho después.

Si hubiera un "Mad Max" (que lo dudo) un urbanita cargado de oro tiene algunos puntos a su favor pero su situación es más bien complicado.... si tienes tierras y los medios para defenderlas (una familia numerosa y unida, licencia de caza con armas, etc...) entonces tienes todos los puntos para convertirte en la nueva élite.


----------



## BeKinGo (12 Abr 2022)

element dijo:


> Tierras.



Si, de la tierra se come, y si la tienes en algún lugar remoto, quizá nadie te moleste.
El problema es que nos queremos imaginar el madmax a nuestra medida, como nos gusta.
Si a esas tierras familiares armadas te llegan 150 personas famélicas y armadas, cuanto dura la "nueva élite"?
Aprendamos de una vez, solo los señores de la guerra viven en el caos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Abr 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Claro la inmensa mayoría de la gente va por ahí con una balanza y una tabla del peso atómico de los minerales.



Intentas ridiciulizar y quedas en ridículo, una balanza y un calibre los compras en cualquier chino.

Hay gente que va por ahí con móviles y hasta con patinetes motorizados. 

Gracias por demostrar que careces de argumentos,

Más suerte la próxima vez.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Abr 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> A menos que conozcas los secretos de la Piedra Filosofal, diría que confundes "falsificar oro" con que te intenten dar gato por liebre.
> 
> El hierro no tiene la densidad del oro. Si me dijeras el tungsteno...
> 
> Y no, las monedas, en particular las históricas (como las de 20 francos), son sorprendentemente difíciles de falsificar, por el simple coste de intentarlo y la inadecuación del tungsteno, y teniendo un calibre y una balanza se ve claramente si cumplen los estándares.



Espérate que voy a sacar una balanza de precisión en un callejón delante de dos desconocidos o en una avenida plagada de francotiradores para medir correctamente la densidad para comprar una barra de pan o un bote de antibióticos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Espérate que voy a sacar una balanza de precisión en un callejón delante de dos desconocidos o en una avenida plagada de francotiradores para medir correctamente la densidad para comprar una barra de pan o un bote de antibióticos.



Eso es precisamente lo que NO hace falta hacer con monedas, mongolazo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Abr 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> INTENTA COMPRAR CON BILLETES FIAT O BIT COIN EN PLENO MAD MAX YA VERAS



Con Bitcoin no hace falta estar presente cara a cara para realizar una transacción satisfactoria.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Abr 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Eso es precisamente lo que NO hace falta hacer con monedas, mongolazo.



¿Te has pasado por la sección de monedas de horo falsas de aliexpress?


----------



## Sardónica (12 Abr 2022)

Te montas una clínica.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con Bitcoin no hace falta estar presente cara a cara para realizar una transacción satisfactoria.



Fantaseas con avenidas de francotiradores n MadMax pero vas a tener datos en el móvil y los servidores de Bitocoño funcionando.  



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Te has pasado por la sección de monedas de horo falsas de aliexpress?



Sí. No engañan a nadie.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Abr 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Fantaseas con avenidas de francotiradores n MadMax pero vas a tener datos en el móvil y los servidores de Bitocoño funcionando.



Yo habré atravesado discretamente las fronteras con mis bitcoins mucho antes de que ocurra. A saber dónde estarás tú cuando te pite el arco de seguridad del aeropuerto o el detector de metales manual en el checkpoint de carretera.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo habré atravesado discretamente las fronteras con mis bitcoins mucho antes de que ocurra. A saber dónde estarás tú cuando te pite el arco de seguridad del aeropuerto o el detector de metales manual en el checkpoint de carretera.



¿Qué fronteras? ¿Qué arcos de seguridad? Antes el MazMacs era que no podrías salir de casa por los francotiradores y ahora tienes vuelos en primera, Uber para ir al aeropuerto para que puedas huir a no sé sabe donde con tu medio bitcoño demier, y seguro que pagas con Bizum.  

Decídete, hijo mío, MazMacs o finde de cruishing en Morolondon, que parece que te llama más.


----------



## midelburgo (12 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Espérate que voy a sacar una balanza de precisión en un callejón delante de dos desconocidos o en una avenida plagada de francotiradores para medir correctamente la densidad para comprar una barra de pan o un bote de antibióticos.



Pues lo que se ha hecho toda la puta historia:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Abr 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Qué fronteras? ¿Qué arcos de seguridad? Antes el MadMax era que no podrías salir de casa por los francotiradores y ahora tienes vuelos en primera, Uber para ir al aeropuerto para que puedas huir a no sé sabe donde con tu medio bitcoño demier, y seguro que pagas con Bizum.



Ah vale, que en tu mad max no existen los checkpoints militares ni los refugiados. Vale, haber empezado por ahí.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ah vale, que en tu mad max no existen los checkpoints militares ni los refugiados. Vale, haber empezado por ahí.



En el tuyo tienes datos y acceso a tus bitcoins, Uber, Glovo y los francotiradores cobran en Bizum.  

Haber empezado por ahí.


----------



## juli (12 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo habré atravesado discretamente las fronteras con mis bitcoins mucho antes de que ocurra. A saber dónde estarás tú cuando te pite el arco de seguridad del aeropuerto o el detector de metales manual en el checkpoint de carretera.



Otro, sin embargo, elegirá entre pasar su metal a crypto para recomprar en destino ( o está prohibido por los escenarios imposibles k te sacas de la manga ? )...o dejarlo en un territorio sin comunicaciones...hasta soltar el físico k funciona en esas condiciones de precariedá por cryptos inútiles a precioputa de las k el panadero, ni papa. Ya te las mandará tu hermano o un compadre, si éso...además de arreglarles la vida con la propi.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con Bitcoin no hace falta estar presente cara a cara para realizar una transacción satisfactoria.



Ni con metal y numis de confianza, sin tener k tratar con desconocidos k puede aportar él con la minga y más en condiciones de precariedá, en las k tendrá cola...ké crees , k los efectos de red sólo se crean tecleando ? Has descubierto la pólvora...o el satisfáiser ?





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Espérate que voy a sacar una balanza de precisión en un callejón delante de dos desconocidos o en una avenida plagada de francotiradores para medir correctamente la densidad para comprar una barra de pan o un bote de antibióticos.



Mejor enchúfate a la wifi de cualkier tasca d´ese infiélno...seguro k va como un tiro. 

Defiende d´una puta vez las bondades de Bitcoin , k no son pocas y déjate de chuminadas pa´párvulos, no seas patético.

Estás evangelizando...o estás timando ? Porke es éso lo k transmites con tu condescendencia y tus terrorcitos de todo a 100 , te has `parado sikiera a valorarlo ...o es k ta la suda con tal d´embaucar y trincar ?

No das pa´más k chapar hylos o soltar BarrioSesamadas ?... es éso, genio ?



*JOJOJO !!!... ...M´has ignoráo , mariConchi? Encima de trolero, censor y timador... cagón perdío ?*

*En fin...bastante has tardáo. K t´aprovechen tóas y cada una de las k t´has mamáo. Y a la salú de los k has dejáo d´embaucar.*

*Va, Besis... Reyna. *


----------



## bocadRillo (12 Abr 2022)

Yo siempre llevo oro encima, por si las moscas


----------



## platanoes (12 Abr 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Yo siempre llevo oro encima, por si las moscas



Y yo una navaja de Albacete, ...por si los moscones.


----------



## bocadRillo (12 Abr 2022)

platanoes dijo:


> Y yo una navaja de Albacete, ...por si los moscones.



De eso no, pero algo que pincha un poco sí llevo también


----------



## laresial (12 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...



El oro, no son solo chapitas, el oro como material de valor, es impagable, y se viene usando desde la prehistoria no por casualidad, por su durabilidad, y belleza.
Es decir, es un valor constante, y además lo puedes tener literalmente por miles de años.

Por tanto, el oro, en su forma física, siempre tendrá valor y puede ser intercambiado por otras cosas de valor fungibles, es decir, que no duran tanto pero tienen valor temporal, como la comida, la ropa, o servicios de trabajo.

El oro siempre tendrá valor.

¿Cuanto valor? el que decidan los negociantes y comerciantes del momento.


----------



## elKaiser (12 Abr 2022)

Antepasados míos, en el Madrid republicano de la Guerra Civil; si no murieron de inanición, fue por los 200 soberanos que guardaban en el marco de puerta y que con ellos accedían al mercado negro (por supuesto los productos había que pagarlos en oro y plata, las pesetas de papel no valían una mierda).

Esto me lo han contado de primera mano, no son fantasias.


----------



## Alfa555 (12 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...



Lo del oro es para tener algo donde meter el resto del capital tras haber comprado armas y cómida .... Desde luego ,los papelitos de colores no van a valer nada de nada .


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Abr 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Antepasados míos, en el Madrid republicano de la Guerra Civil; si no murieron de inanición, fue por los 200 soberanos *que guardaban en el marco de puerta* y que con ellos accedían al mercado negro (por supuesto los productos había que pagarlos en oro y plata, las pesetas de papel no valían una mierda).
> 
> Esto me lo han contado de primera mano, no son fantasias.



Buen lugar, la esencia de "escondido a simple vista".


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Abr 2022)

Si el oro tenía valor por sí mismo hasta hace 100 años, no sé qué os hace pensar a algunos que cayendo en una situación donde las condiciones de vida sean como las de ese periodo o anteriores, el oro no va a recuperar ese mismo valor.

Cuando nadie tiene comida ni agua el oro no vale, pero en cuanto está superada esa fase veremos si no.


----------



## patroclus (12 Abr 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Intentas ridiciulizar y quedas en ridículo, una balanza y un calibre los compras en cualquier chino.
> 
> Hay gente que va por ahí con móviles y hasta con patinetes motorizados.
> 
> ...



Que si que con una balanza de los chinos ya averiguas si es oro o plomo. 

Los analizadores de minerales que tienen algunas empresas que se dedican a la joyería y que pueden valer 30.000 euros se lo compran por gusto.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Abr 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Que si que con una balanza de los chinos ya averiguas si es oro o plomo.
> 
> Los analizadores de minerales que tienen algunas empresas que se dedican a la joyería y que pueden valer 30.000 euros se lo compran por gusto.



Ajá, porque los lingotes y las joyas de dudosa aleación que compran los joyeros son lo mismo que monedas.

Mantente ridículo.


----------



## patroclus (12 Abr 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ajá, porque los lingotes y las joyas de dudosa aleación que compran los joyeros son lo mismo que monedas.
> 
> Mantente ridículo.



Si ves la serie La casa de Empeños, verás la cantidad de monedas que se falsifican y eso que usan la misma proporción de metales preciosos. Así que en un intercambio en el mad max ya me dirás si no habrá fabricantes que le echan plomo a las monedas. En una noche oscura y lluviosa con gente alumbrándose con linternas para intercambiar oro por gasolina ya me dirás si te puedes fiar si es oro todo lo que reluce.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (12 Abr 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Si ves la serie La casa de Empeños, verás la cantidad de monedas que se falsifican y eso que usan la misma proporción de metales preciosos. Así que en un intercambio en el mad max ya me dirás si no habrá fabricantes que le echan plomo a las monedas. En una noche oscura y lluviosa con gente alumbrándose con linternas para intercambiar oro por gasolina ya me dirás si te puedes fiar si es oro todo lo que reluce.



Por eso monedas aleadas, las puedes golpear sin miedo y el sonido de las falsas las delata. Minuto 22:35.


----------



## Vientosolar (13 Abr 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Si ves la serie La casa de Empeños, verás la cantidad de monedas que se falsifican y eso que usan la misma proporción de metales preciosos. Así que en un intercambio en el mad max ya me dirás si no habrá fabricantes que le echan plomo a las monedas. *En una noche oscura y lluviosa con gente alumbrándose con linternas para intercambiar oro por gasolina ya me dirás si te puedes fiar si es oro todo lo que reluce*.



Spielberg me ha dicho que se ha emocionado, que te monta la película. En una noche oscura y lluviosa con gente alumbrándose con linternas, el pie de rey y la báscula digital de precisión (que cuesta cuatro perras en cualquier sitio) te siguen dando las medidas y el peso que debe tener cualquier moneda de oro que consideres, como si fuese un día claro y soleado, creo que miden y pesan igual con luz o con oscuridad, y aunque llueva, y dado que ambos, el oro y el plomo, pertenecen a la tabla periódica, pues desde Arquímedes está todo inventado. Lo digo por la anécdota de Arquímedes y su Eureka!

Pero vamos, en las noches oscuras y lluviosas igual los billetes falsos son más fáciles de colar… Y si hay energía para la máquina de detectar billetes falsos, también la hay para la pila de la basculita. Aunque en semejante Mad Max, al no haber autoridad global, el dinero de papel pasaría a valer instantáneamente cero (como el de la república cuando empezó a sacudir Franco, y situación mad Max no había ni de lejos).


----------



## elKaiser (15 Abr 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Si ves la serie La casa de Empeños, verás la cantidad de monedas que se falsifican y eso que usan la misma proporción de metales preciosos. Así que en un intercambio en el mad max ya me dirás si no habrá fabricantes que le echan plomo a las monedas. En una noche oscura y lluviosa con gente alumbrándose con linternas para intercambiar oro por gasolina ya me dirás si te puedes fiar si es oro todo lo que reluce.



A un iniciado en el tema, es muy dificil tangarlo con monedas clásicas de oro tipo Krugerrand, Soberano, Napoleones, Vreneli... aunque no tengas aparatos sofisticados, un golpecito y su sonido es inconfundible.

Pues, que no canta ni nada, una reproducción con aleación de cobre y tungteno con baño de oro, aunque tenga el mismo peso y dimensiones.


----------



## Hrodrich (15 Abr 2022)

Para pegarle lingotazos en la cabeza a la peña, pues sí, puede servir.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Abr 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Si ves la serie La casa de Empeños, verás la cantidad de monedas que se falsifican y eso que usan la misma proporción de metales preciosos. Así que en un intercambio en el mad max ya me dirás si no habrá fabricantes que le echan plomo a las monedas. En una noche oscura y lluviosa con gente alumbrándose con linternas para intercambiar oro por gasolina ya me dirás si te puedes fiar si es oro todo lo que reluce.



Se falsifican monedas de valor numismático, iletrado, las que van a peso, por ejemplo 20 francos y similares, ni sale rentable por el esfuerzo que requerriría. 

En tu fantasioso madmax tienes que hacer intercambios bajo el fuego de francotiradores pero hay forjas para fundir plomo y oro, y talleres de acuñación.

No se qué mierda os metéis, pero tenéis que cambiar de camello.


----------



## jkaza (15 Abr 2022)

El fiat es deuda, el oro es la única riqueza real.

Por lo tanto, si una economía tiene capacidad de endeudamiento pudiéndose adelantar la riqueza del futuro, entonces Fiat. Si no, oro.

A ver hasta dónde se puede estirar el chicle de la deuda.


----------



## mk73 (15 Abr 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Un hipotético madmax en mi opinión podría llegar por:
> 
> 
> Apocalipsis climático/sanitario/tecnológico
> ...




El ejemplo que voy a citar ya ha salido en otras ocasiones. 
En los años de las post guerra, la gente que tenía metales preciosos (plata, oro) ya fuese en monedas o en joyas; pudo salir sin problemas a las calamidades y penurias de ese periodo tan complicado. Es más el reciente gobierno del general Franco tuvo que promulgar una ley con fecha de 20 de enero de 1939 que privó de curso legal a toda la moneda de plata. Esta disposición ordenaba la entrega inmediata de este metal, bajo apercibimiento de transgredir la ley penal y procesal de delitos monetarios. Aún así, la gente después de tres años largos de guerra ; tenían bien aprendido que circunstancias graves de necesidad los metales preciosos tienen un valor real de trueque e intercambio.


----------

